# *finally*



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

A home for all those guardrails & model car tires that were stuck in a bag
serving any purpose in life  As to the brick walls on the fly over that a few have asked about,I got that (once again) at the local hobby lobby.I found it in the dollhouse depart.It's vinyl I think & it is NOT AT ALL forgiving to work with.I almost gave up on it.:freak:

Thanks again for all the words of encouragement.I proud to be apart of the family. 
B.Racer


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Neat idea with the tires, hey? I always wanted to try that but didn't do it with my road course.


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks 'doba.I'm just not sure how to mount them to the table.Any ideas ?
B.Racer


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

If the tires are hollow you could loop a wire tie or zip tie thru the tire, drill 2 holes in the table and tie it underneath. If they are solid you could run small screws from below up into the tire. hopefully they're hollow cuz the screws sound like a lot of work!

Track looks good!:thumbsup:

Walt


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks WaltB.I was kind of thinking about using a quick set Epoxy.I would like to keep the holes to a minimum if poss.
B.Racer


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hot glue? Black silicone?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

They look trick!!!

I guess you also made the green borders?

Looks sweet man, really! I want to come and race ya!!:dude:


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Joe65.The green borders you asked about I made just by tapeing them off before I painted the garage area.
B.Racer


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The hot melt glue sounds like a winner!! I used that to attach all my people to my table, and when it came back down, a little twist and they come right off. The glue removes easily from whatever you put it on too, so it was easy to have them ready for the next time. Just a dot on each end of the tire is all you'll need...


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I think you'll find a dab of clear silicone calk is suprisingly strong but will let you remove the tire if needed without damage (or holes) to the table.


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.slotcarman I have used the hot glue method on other things with some success.My only concern is that it does pop right off.It works fine in some locations on
the layout but,being so close to the track in an obvious heavy crash zone is my only issue.My crew gets pretty wild at times,ok all the time...

tasman it sounds like the silicone may be the way to go at these locationson on the track.Strong enough to stick well & some flexability.

We have a WINNER !!! Silicone
B.Racer


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Clean/good looking track BR!!! Like that brickwork too...Great use of the half tires. RM


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Progress*

Some new pics.Things are a changing.I'm starting to like this stuff...
B.Racer


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! That's sweet!!! And you got it done quick too!! Nice job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Some very nice touches!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks amazing so far! Nice job.

PS - I see a scuff on the wall already - N I C E !


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

Layout is looking fantastic! What we need now is some race footage!:thumbsup:

Walt


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks real sweet. Where did your pit garages come from; are they scratch built?


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Thanks Peacfield*

Yea there scatch built using a yardstick to layout all the measurements.
I used foam board i bought at hobby lobby  
B.Racer


----------

